# RoMa Craft Aquitane EMH Review- Highly Recommended



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Manufacturer: RoMa Craft
Brand: Aquitaine EMH
Size: Robusto (5x56)
Price: $6.75 
Rest Time: 12 Weeks
Burn Time: 1:45

Prelight:

A well veined mottled wrapper with a dense firm pack. Prelight aroma of dark musty earthy & tobacco with a hint of dark chocolate. Prelight draw is chocolate with some woody flavors. I use a medium punch to pierce the cap and off we go.



1st 3rd:

First draw provides a full bodied dark chocolate/espresso with plenty of spicy cedar flavors. The wrapper has a very salty flavor and the finish is rich with a touch of sweetness.



2nd 3rd:

This is a meaty cigar, the spicey cedar flavors are more dominant now with the introduction of leather and some cola flavors. The draw is perfect rendering a nice amount of smoke on the draw and just the right amount of heavenly smoke coming off the foot. I'm getting a good bit of strength now so slowing down will be imperative if I am going to finish the stick.



Final 3rd:

The final 3rd sees some burn issues and less than enjoyable flavors with the wood & leather still at the forefront.



Summary :

Construction of the Aquitane was top notch, this is really a picture perfect cigar to admire. There were some major burn issues that were not seen with the milder Intemperance that was put down at the same time as the EMH. The body and strength were right at the edge of my limits, so you full bodied guys should love this cigar. The cigar reminds me a lot of the Buenaventura BV560, if it took PEDs, as it has all the wood flavors with more strength and complexity. I'll be buying more. Highly recommended!

Like my cigar rests? I found these in a junk drawer in my kitchen they are actually chopsticks holders, but made a great cigar rest. I'm pretty sure the wife is not going to like my new found cigar accessories.


----------



## penna stogey (Apr 23, 2014)

Good write up, nice pix too. Thanks..P-S


----------

